
Tax returns should not be made public information - educationdata
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-15/tax-returns-shouldn-t-be-filed-in-public
======
howard941
Cowen deploys offenders and low wage earners and other people deserving of
good things to shield powerful people who'd abuse their positions of public
trust. For shame.

